# acoustic jam sessions



## ross6446 (Aug 23, 2012)

Anybody interested in a folk/singer songwriter / bluegrass / americana / acoustic or whatever else Acousitc jam session set up on a monthly basis? I would like to get some folks together , try new songs , play old songs , make new songs , just have a good time. Its hard to get people together outside of the open mic bar scene to just sit around and trade songs and ideas so this is my attempt. This can be just for fun and maybe some bands can form from this experience. Ive got plenty of space to jam out in Brazoria (hour south of Houston). If your interested, message me back on this post or email me at [email protected]. All instruments welcome.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey my kid plays a wicked beat on the drums and she's pretty good on the guitar as well ... Do you have anything against kids playing ?


----------

